# what type of heat bulb?



## batman010208 (Jan 26, 2012)

hi we been reasurching on our hedgehog before she comes. but i herd if its a little chilly for them use a heat bulb. what type? like the ones they use for reptiles? just curious is all. we wanna get the facts right we have everything for her ahead of time just curious is all.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, it would be the same type of ceramic heat emitters used for reptiles. Just make sure it's not the kind that emits light, and make sure that you have a thermostat that controls the heat


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just want to clarify on temperature information as well...Make sure you guys are prepared to give temperatures of above 73. I know there's a LOT of websites, books, etc. that still give something like 70-80 or 68 and above as acceptable temperatures, but 71 and below is usually still cool for most hedgies. Just want to make sure you have the correct information.


----------



## batman010208 (Jan 26, 2012)

ok thank you for the information.i been looking on ebay for a c&c cage http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-28-x-56-Gui ... 0112795299

i was wondering also will they chew on the side (coroplast).


----------



## batman010208 (Jan 26, 2012)

what size watt is good to buy?


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

That C&C cage looks good, but you could probably make one cheaper yourself! Plus, the creativity of it is way fun. Hedgehogs aren't rodents, so they aren't really chewers. You shouldn't have to worry about any chewing issues with the coroplast. As for the CHE wattage, it really depends on how big you cage is. A lot of people opt for having 2 150W CHEs set up on either end, especially bigger cages. I'm not a C&C expert myself, so hopefully someone will pitch in about that!


----------



## batman010208 (Jan 26, 2012)

really there that cheap to build lol. um we will have to make one then . lol. thats good to know there not chewers ty


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I just got what looks to be the same C&C setup as what you are looking at:
http://www.guineapigzone.com/c-and-c-ca ... c-cage-kit

Yes, I could have gotten everything that I needed separate and 'saved' money. But I'm glad that I didn't. The pre-cut and scored Cloroplast alone was well worth a premium price for the whole shebang. I can't emphasize enough how much it helped to not have to worry about that. I got a Carolina Storm Wheel and didn't care for the litter pan, so made one out of some extra Cloroplast. OMG! Simple things ain't that simple if you don't know the tricks!

If you haven't worked with cutting and scoring Coroplast to form a box, don't under estimate how much material you might wind up wrecking. Nothing to it if you know how, if you've done it a few times. Incredibly frustrating if you don't.

Dealing with making a top was a real problem, made worse by the issue of my wheel being taller than the walls. I spent hours sorting out a solution that I liked. I wound up with a simple solution, but you would not believe how hard it was getting there.

I would not buy this cage again. I learned tons, though. I do not regret paying extra (and wasting a even more from extra stuff that I didn't need and will never use). I would so totally build from scratch next time, but it would have been a big mistake this first time.

The quality of their grids, connectors, and zip ties does not impress me At All. Poor, poor, poor. But I've wound up with a nice cage and know a whole lot more than when I started. (Are all storage cubes of such marginal quality? I've never seen or used them. Maybe other brands are a big step up. I remain spectacularly unimpressed with I got.)

Three of the walls are only 6" high, and the minimum recommendation that I've been seeing is 8", so you'll have to consider that. I've gone with the easiest solution available, 9" x 12" shipping envelopes; quick and easy, plus choice of heights.

Regarding the actual question from the OP - heat lamps - I got two "Zoo Med ReptiCare Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter 150 Watts" from Amazon, set in two "Fluker's 10" Repta Clamp Lamp with Switch", with a "R'Zilla 11939 Temperature Controller, 1000-Watt". I loathe buying from Amazon, but the savings in this case were huge, so I caved. Haven't used them yet. I'm probably a month away from getting my baby.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought that I attached a couple of pictures. I thought wrong.

http://dbwebdesign.com/hedgehog/dump-fi ... cage-a.jpg

http://dbwebdesign.com/hedgehog/dump-fi ... cage-b.jpg


----------



## batman010208 (Jan 26, 2012)

so pretty much they link of the c&c cage u added is good? i saw a few on ebay. lol. thanks so much with the info. i am just trying to get much as i can on the info. lol.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You can buy those shelving units at Bed Bath and Beyond for $20, and the coroplast for about $15. Plus, you don't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Couple of things:

I use two 150W bulbs with the biggest dome lamp I could find at the pet store (10 inch). Make sure when you purchase the bulbs and lamps that you also purchase a thermostat and a thermometer. It's quite the technical setup initially, but once you have it, it's set.  

For the cage, I agree with Christemo. I bought the little square DIY shelving from Target, and it was only $20 plus a little extra for zip ties to hold it all together. As for the chloroplast, too, check to see if you have a sign shop in your area. If you do, a lot of times they have extra "leftover" pieces- the place near me even cut the pieces to size for me.


----------

